# If u finks Puppia exspensive, I shares alternatibs!



## flippedstars

Well, I should start by saying as of today I will probably never buy another Puppia harness again. I stumbled across a "knockoff" brand of Puppia called "iPuppyone" and I LOVE their stuff. It is all EXTREMELY similar to Puppia but based off of this first harness I got, I think it is actually better quality. 

I got an XS for Oakley, 3.5 lbs. She has a 12" chest, the chest just fits, it doesn't go any smaller than the 12" unless you were to refinish that part (which I'd done in the past w/ puppia harnesses).









How cute is that?









Same construction as the original Puppia. They also have mesh, just like Puppia does for $14.50/free shipping : http://www.pupincloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=58 many more colour choices, too!










See how cutes I is?










Cheesin' big time.










Oooo I likey.










The side part in the back goes up a bit further than Puppias, which I really like.










So cute!


I highly recommend these if you don't want to shell out over $20 for a Puppia plus shipping, you give these a try 

The airflex one has an adjustable neck without being bulky like the RiteFit Puppias are, a huge plus IMO. Leashes are around $7 or matching set of leash/harness is $20 right now, which is great. I love that they don't charge shipping. Ever.


----------



## KittyD

Ohh!! nice 
How cute is that 
I am definitely going to get a few of those!


----------



## foggy

Awww I love it! The quality looks great too. Oakley looks so darling in it.


----------



## pigeonsheep

awesome! oakley looks too cute in that! haha


----------



## 18453

That's really sweet


----------



## MakNLFi

Awww that's really cute! It fits Oakley perfectly too!


----------



## foggy

Oh man, I just checked the site and saw quite a few that I like. lol.


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> Oh man, I just checked the site and saw quite a few that I like. lol.


I adore that I can get a harness AND a matching leash for around $20. And TBH the quality feels and seems better than the Puppias. So I'm in love. Can't wait to get paid he he heee.


----------



## MChis

Ahhh!! I love it & it looks SO good on Oakley! You know, I saw these a year or so back. I had read that puppia was turning into ipuppyone. :roll: (rumor that I found out shortly wasn't true) Anyway, after hearing the rumor wasn't true...I'd sort of forgotten about the ipuppyones. Thanks for reminding me...I'm definitely going to have to look into them next time we get new harnesses!


----------



## cherper

OOOOh me likey! Leila is in extreme need of a harness as she outgrew her puppia and i haven't replaced yet. Thanks for posting, i'm going there now to look andddd purchase. 
BTW oakley is so precious, i just wanna eat her.


----------



## rocky scotland

Awww Oakley you are a stunner in your new harness, its lovely, nice design, looks great!


----------



## LittleHead

I love the model!!! *kisses* to Oakley :love2: I'll have to check out and see what they have, maybe get one for each of my Bs


----------



## Terri

Aww she looks so cute!
Mine dont like the over the head kind though, so i always get the vest type, plus it's the US. lol
Looks good quality though and a lovely design.


----------



## cherper

http://www.pupincloset.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=H70
Ok i'm thinking this one for sure in pink. But sizewise i'm unsure and there's no thing to click on for this one to tell you dimensions.


----------



## Rocky

The harness is super sweet . But isn't Ipuppyone from Puppia as well? Thought both belong to the same company. And they look quite same too.


----------



## TLI

Awww, that is super cute!!! Fits her very nicely!


----------



## cprcheetah

Very cute, looks great. May have to get one.


----------



## cherper

http://www.pupincloset.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=AC111
omg i nearly wet my pants when i saw these. Must haves for sure.


----------



## Brodysmom

Wow, great find!! It looks like it fits her perfectly!


----------



## appleblossom

You look so cute in your harness Oakley..looks like a great fit.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma

Naww I love her little stance at the end! So cute! Good going on the bargain hunting!


----------



## lynx8456

Very Very Cute pics and I do love the knock off puppia....good prices for sure.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Aww! She is absolutely adorable! What a little princess. 
That is a very cute harness. Oakley looks beautiful in it, and it looks like it fits her perfectly.


----------



## cherper

I ordered one for leila! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## flippedstars

Did you get the plaid one Cheryl?


----------



## cherper

yup i think it's called rubik or something, i chose the pink trimmed one. Love it


----------



## flippedstars

That one is so cute. I want to get one of all of them, LOL, but no one really "needs" another harness right now so I just got the one for Oakley...I got a matching harness leash set for my SSE tho 

It took about a week to get to me, so not bad shipping time for free shipping!


----------



## CindeRae

Yay, thanks for this! I just bought Cin a purple harness/leash set. I also got a rain jacket for her...which are super cheap on there! I've been looking for a rain jacket here and they're all like $40-$60! Even for crap ones. It rains a LOT here in Vancouver so I need it to take her on her walks....so YAY for a great site! Also, I was surprised they aren't charging for shipping to Canada either! So triple yay! Hehe


----------



## sugarbaby

wow they are a bargain  , i paid $49.00 for my puppia and $26.00 for the puppia lead which i never use .


----------



## rache

Oakley looks stunning in that. I love the color.

I just got boring pink! x


----------



## flippedstars

sugarbaby said:


> wow they are a bargain  , i paid $49.00 for my puppia and $26.00 for the puppia lead which i never use .


Ach! If you want me to get you anything off that site and ship it to you let me know...I don't know what shipping is to Australia but for something as small and light as a harness and leash, it can't be more than $8-$10 usd.


----------



## elmopuppy

very pretty!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwwww...........She is adorable!


----------



## Deme

It does look great but looking at it, it fits realy well around the neck but... how easy is it to take off?

With the Puppia I found it went on great, fitted fantastic but when it came to taking it off, poor Jake near on got strangled. 

I only buy step in harness now because of that


----------



## flippedstars

It comes over her head no problem but I wouldn't say that would be true of all dogs -- they have one with an ajustable neck which is a great option for some of our large noggin'ed chi's! Its called Air Flex I think


----------



## MChis

I just had to come here again because every time I search the new posts I see the title & giggle every time. You come up with the BEST titles & captions!


----------



## flippedstars

LOL Heather, thanks, I think? Maybe I just have a twisted head...hmmm...


----------



## MChis

Nah, not twisted...just a good imagination I guess. I try to come up with good captions but you top us all I think! LOL Love it!!


----------



## sakyurek

this is really nice thanks for sharing


----------



## sugarbaby

flippedstars said:


> Ach! If you want me to get you anything off that site and ship it to you let me know...I don't know what shipping is to Australia but for something as small and light as a harness and leash, it can't be more than $8-$10 usd.


Thank you for the offer  im thinking of grabbing a harness , i was going to send them an email to see if they would ship to me  .


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma

sugarbaby said:


> Thank you for the offer  im thinking of grabbing a harness , i was going to send them an email to see if they would ship to me  .


I emailed them about that too hehehe. Waiting for a response from em!


----------



## charm chi baby

I totally need to get the blue version of that harness & leash for Ryder!
She looks too cute in it.


----------



## sugarbaby

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> I emailed them about that too hehehe. Waiting for a response from em!


awesome  can you let me know what they say please ?


----------



## Natti

Thats lovely!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

She looks adorable in her new harness. I'm going to buy one for Bella.


----------



## cchipman

Thanks for the link. I will check them out. Your baby makes them look very nice, and it looks like she was enjoying modeling them!


----------



## ExoticChis

has anyone found out if they ship to australia?
These look so cute and also are very cheap. 
I paid $49 for my step-in Puppia harness and
$29 for the matching lead. I had to get a medium
because the small wouldnt fit, but the medium is a bit big

Honey still wears it but the velcro is overlapped, is that
makes sence? because its to big.
I tried to sign up to the site but the only countries they have
listed is Canada and America 
I have my eye on 2 Harnesses and I cant believe that I can buy
2 for the price of just one Puppia. Also the australian $ is almost the 
same as the US $ right now so its the perfect time to buy.


----------



## ExoticChis

also I have searched ebay and there is nothing


----------



## robotbunny

*Oakley is adorable....she's a clone of Archie !*

Hey, 

I am new to this forum, and so i guess this is my hello...

While browsing I saw your post and your adorable pictures of Oakley. She looks just like my chi...Archie! He's 9 months, male and 7 lbs. I swear they are from the same litter! Take a look


----------



## Tracilea

awww she is so adorable!!  
I wish I could put mine in those, but Luna uses it unfairly when they are playing. Often she even yanks Cujo's shirts off >:-( lol


----------



## ExoticChis

also along with my other 2 questions I would like to ask, does anyone know of a sizing chart for this brand? Is it the same as Puppia's?


----------



## rubia

It looks like the x-small fit a 3.5 Lbs chi just right, and it has room for adjust ment to make it bigger still. 

I like the fastener up near the back and not down near the legs. Rico has a harness which has little adjustment things, the plastic bits can rub up against his fore legs sometimes--not good. 

She looks perfectly happy in thei harness...so pretty !!


----------



## flippedstars

angel-baby said:


> also along with my other 2 questions I would like to ask, does anyone know of a sizing chart for this brand? Is it the same as Puppia's?


I think the sizing is about the same as Puppia, although if you get an XS with an adjustable neck, it will fit quite a bit bigger pup. I tried an XS with adjustable neck on Trigger, who is 7 lbs, and it still fit. Not maybe "ideally" but no uncomfortably so, either. 

I would consider shipping some to you if yo have paypal btw but life is pretty hectic ATM so I would try to do it as fast as possible but it might take a bit, let me know if you're interested. 



rubia said:


> It looks like the x-small fit a 3.5 Lbs chi just right, and it has room for adjust ment to make it bigger still.
> 
> I like the fastener up near the back and not down near the legs. Rico has a harness which has little adjustment things, the plastic bits can rub up against his fore legs sometimes--not good.
> 
> She looks perfectly happy in thei harness...so pretty !!


It definitely fits Oakley very well, with a little room. The extra bit of fabric on either side on the back of this style make it great comfort wise, as mentioned


----------



## flippedstars

robotbunny said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and so i guess this is my hello...
> 
> While browsing I saw your post and your adorable pictures of Oakley. She looks just like my chi...Archie! He's 9 months, male and 7 lbs. I swear they are from the same litter! Take a look


They do look somewhat alike! Oakley is 16 months old though so my guess is not from the same litter! He's very cute, we'd love to see more pics.


----------



## Dragonfly

THAT is one cute harness! You can tell your little one is happy in it too, that last photo says it all! Very proud she is! lol


----------



## ExoticChis

Flippedstars,
My girl Honey weighs 3.5KG which is about 7.7LBS
LOl she is a bit overweight! But I'm trying to get that
under control right now. 
I would love if you could ship a few to me, I have paypal
and would be very greatful. I am actually SugarBabys's 
cousin. I'm sure you know her from the forum!
Her Chi is Keona and she makes siggys for members!
Pm me if you can, you said life is a bit hectic ATM. So I 
wouldnt want to add to that!
Thanks so much for the offer.
Should Honey wear a small or Xsmall ??
I have my eye on a few over the shoulder harnesses and 
one of the step in harnesses, Honey wears a Puppia step in
harness in a size M, but it is a bit big on her and the small is 
to small  She has her Puppia on in my siggy.


----------



## Amandarose531

So I had put it off and put it off, but i'm finally going to order a couple of these.

Yall really do know best. Hopefully a small will work for my little ones :]


----------



## flippedstars

Amandarose531 said:


> So I had put it off and put it off, but i'm finally going to order a couple of these.
> 
> Yall really do know best. Hopefully a small will work for my little ones :]


It should  I would get the one with the adjustable neck just to be sure


----------



## Amandarose531

flippedstars said:


> It should  I would get the one with the adjustable neck just to be sure


Well, I got a couple of them, 1 with an adjustable neck and the other without, they were on a fantastic clearance and I paid just $15 for both so if they don't work out for both, i'm confident at least one can wear them and I got somewhat neutral colors (boys can wear pink too!) so if they end up not fitting one it'd be the same as if I had just purchased 1.

I'm really excited, I had been meaning to get them new harnesses if for nothing else since being on THK Gretel has turned into a slim and svelte babe who just keeps sliding out of her harness. My OH says he'll look a little on the flamboyant side walking his dogs with hearts and stars but I think he'll live.


----------



## grumblebee

oh she is a doll and looks beautiful in her harness!

gonna check out those harnesses -- they look great!


----------



## rms3402

Looks awesome! I'm going to check the site right now!


----------



## cherper

I've got one of these and it's great!!!!!!!


----------



## rms3402

flippedstars said:


> Well, I should start by saying as of today I will probably never buy another Puppia harness again. I stumbled across a "knockoff" brand of Puppia called "iPuppyone" and I LOVE their stuff. It is all EXTREMELY similar to Puppia but based off of this first harness I got, I think it is actually better quality.
> 
> I got an XS for Oakley, 3.5 lbs. She has a 12" chest, the chest just fits, it doesn't go any smaller than the 12" unless you were to refinish that part (which I'd done in the past w/ puppia harnesses).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same construction as the original Puppia. They also have mesh, just like Puppia does for $14.50/free shipping : http://www.pupincloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=58 many more colour choices, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how cutes I is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesin' big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo I likey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side part in the back goes up a bit further than Puppias, which I really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> I highly recommend these if you don't want to shell out over $20 for a Puppia plus shipping, you give these a try
> 
> The airflex one has an adjustable neck without being bulky like the RiteFit Puppias are, a huge plus IMO. Leashes are around $7 or matching set of leash/harness is $20 right now, which is great. I love that they don't charge shipping. Ever.




What's the website for these?!!?  I really need some!!


----------



## flippedstars

http://www.pupincloset.com They run about $14 each with FREE shipping every day, all day, all year long!


----------



## Amandarose531

flippedstars said:


> http://www.pupincloset.com They run about $14 each with FREE shipping every day, all day, all year long!


I got ours a few weeks ago, I LOVE them :]

I even got 2 that were on clearance (but still totally cute WITH adjustable necks) and it only cost $16 for both with free shipping makes it completely worth it!


----------



## Blondie87

That is sooo cute! I want Bella to stay small.. yet I want her to grow so she'll fit into x-smalls! I bought her the pink mesh Puppia for $16.99, so a lil more but not much. The only thing I notice though is it seems the ipuppyone goes higher at the front of the neck, like the throat one. Honey's mama post pics of her in the Puppia and the ipuppyone and you could tell. But these are much cheaper then some of the Puppia's, and I do plan on getting some when she gets bigger!


----------



## flippedstars

Blondie87 said:


> That is sooo cute! I want Bella to stay small.. yet I want her to grow so she'll fit into x-smalls! I bought her the pink mesh Puppia for $16.99, so a lil more but not much. The only thing I notice though is it seems the ipuppyone goes higher at the front of the neck, like the throat one. Honey's mama post pics of her in the Puppia and the ipuppyone and you could tell. But these are much cheaper then some of the Puppia's, and I do plan on getting some when she gets bigger!


They were different styles, Honey's puppia is a step-in, those fit a bit lower down, these are over-the-head style. The over-the-head adjustable can easily sit lower


----------



## Blondie87

flippedstars said:


> They were different styles, Honey's puppia is a step-in, those fit a bit lower down, these are over-the-head style. The over-the-head adjustable can easily sit lower


Ah.. that makes sense. Do you have a Puppia for Oakley? It's be nice to see comparison pics..


----------



## Adrienne

Adorable!!!!


----------



## flippedstars

They are exactly the same as the puppia over-the-head size/measurement wise...she's in the XS. I don't have any in the puppia she has tho


----------



## ExoticChis

Blondie87 said:


> That is sooo cute! I want Bella to stay small.. yet I want her to grow so she'll fit into x-smalls! I bought her the pink mesh Puppia for $16.99, so a lil more but not much. The only thing I notice though is it seems the ipuppyone goes higher at the front of the neck, like the throat one. Honey's mama post pics of her in the Puppia and the ipuppyone and you could tell. But these are much cheaper then some of the Puppia's, and I do plan on getting some when she gets bigger!


I have to say that I LOVE the Ipuppyone so much better then the puppia.
I have not used Honey's puppia ONCE since Flippedstars got me the ipuppy ones 
Yes the puppia sits lower at the front but I have to say that Honey constantly slips out of it, they are just a real bad fit, not once has she slipped out of her ipuppyone 
The puppia is more expensive and the fit is no where near as good. 
I really dont think i will ever go back to puppia, unless flipped stars cant post the ipuppyones to me any more  :hello1:


----------



## nic2576

So cute! I need to order new harnesses for the girls and these look great! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

That website didn't have the sizes and colors I needed...  (they do have good prices).


----------



## sugarbaby

ExoticChis said:


> I have to say that I LOVE the Ipuppyone so much better then the puppia.
> I have not used Honey's puppia ONCE since Flippedstars got me the ipuppy ones
> Yes the puppia sits lower at the front but I have to say that Honey constantly slips out of it, they are just a real bad fit, not once has she slipped out of her ipuppyone
> The puppia is more expensive and the fit is no where near as good.
> I really dont think i will ever go back to puppia, unless flipped stars cant post the ipuppyones to me any more  :hello1:


i havent used my puppia either lol


----------



## tricializ

Well, clearly Oakley is one proud pup.  Love it. I never have really liked puppia. They don't fit my chis right or something. I like the buddy bands (I think that's what they are) since they are easy. This is super cute though. I will check it out.


----------



## ExoticChis

sugarbaby said:


> i havent used my puppia either lol


I know! We are both definitely ipuppy1 fans now


----------



## Ness♥Bella

They are really cute. I just ordered Bella one. Great price!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i just grabbed a few of these ipuppyones even though we technically don't need anymore harnesses some are clearing out for $5-$8 and it's free ship even to canada! i got 3 harnesses for $20 total! I'll definitly be grabbing more once I get these ones and make sure the size is right! I got 2 xs and 1 s Baby will fit the xs I am sure her chest is 12" i had thought it was 13" but i just remeasured and it's only 12" lol the small will fit ninja or prada hopefully! thanks for sharing these old post i know but somehow i came across another thread with you promoting these so i checked it out finally haha


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> i just grabbed a few of these ipuppyones even though we technically don't need anymore harnesses some are clearing out for $5-$8 and it's free ship even to canada! i got 3 harnesses for $20 total! I'll definitly be grabbing more once I get these ones and make sure the size is right! I got 2 xs and 1 s Baby will fit the xs I am sure her chest is 12" i had thought it was 13" but i just remeasured and it's only 12" lol the small will fit ninja or prada hopefully! thanks for sharing these old post i know but somehow i came across another thread with you promoting these so i checked it out finally haha


Just wait til you get them you will love them! I got several of the camo ones for the boys as well as some of the checkered ones for Leah/Oakley/Tirg/Bryco. Laurel prefers to walk on a harness but she has a few anyway hahahaha.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

They're addicting when they're that cheap lol!!! I wish I found the sale sooner so I could have got better designs but I'm sure these will be awesome! now I'll be keeping a good eye out for sales lol I got the green camO one the black flowers and the $5 step in one in blue I think is what they had left


----------



## Lenchan

wow! my harness doesn't fit that well, and it's about the 5th harness i bought for my little girl. it's always too loose around her neck, but fine everywhere else. my little princess doesn't like anything being pulled over her head, so i always have to get harnesses that also have a clip around the neck.


----------



## sugarbaby

waiting for some new designs  , the ones i wanted are all sold out in the colours i wanted


----------



## Marley23

oakley is SOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## rms3402

Bummer! I'm so sad I missed this sale!


----------



## sugarbaby

still a clearance sale on  Rachel
http://www.pupincloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=91


----------

